# 125G stand - finaly Completed



## becikeja (Oct 14, 2007)

I want to thank everyone on the site who has helped me either knowingly or unknowingly with getting my tank set up and running. I have 2 main hobbies, Woodworking and Aquariums. So when it came time to build the stand I had to go overboard. It has taken me over a year to get the stand built, the tank established and the canopy put in place. I just finished and installed the canopy this weekend.

I know how everyone likes to see how a new tank comes together. So over the next few days, I will share pics from the construction.

The first pic is the concept drawing:


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Looks great so far :thumb: Can't wait to see the real thing.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

And, just in time for the New Year!


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Sweet. :thumb:

Looks like you've combined a lot of good ideas. Looking forward to future pics.


----------



## becikeja (Oct 14, 2007)

I took the project on in 3 steps. 1st. Assemble the stand, then get the tank up and running, and then later added the canopy. First things first. The frame is constructed and the oak skin is added.


----------



## becikeja (Oct 14, 2007)

Next step was to add the molding. This required something special. 8 carved accents were placed across the front. 2 Dolphins, 2 Starfish, 2 Seahorses and 2 Sea turtles. Obviously I had to stay with the sea theme.


----------



## Rockydog (Oct 21, 2007)

Looking real good, but you sure know how to tease :wink:


----------



## becikeja (Oct 14, 2007)

The completed stand. Note the back rails that extend up above the stand. This has proved to be a good decision. I use this to support my background. It also provides a place to secure power cords and filter pipes. (Canopy to follow)


----------



## is300soon (Nov 2, 2008)

im jelous!!!!


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Very Nice. I'll keep an eye on this thread for the finished product! opcorn:


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow!!! I must say that is the best looking canopy I have seen to date, Can't wait to see the Canopy. Good work Man!!!


----------



## becikeja (Oct 14, 2007)

Next, I set the tank on top, and it stayed that way for about a year.

Then it was time to begin the canopy. I knew I wanted a curved top, kind of like a treasure chest (again staying with the sea theme). This was challenging. The stand was a basic box with moldings and carvings, but how do you make a curved lid? My solution: Create a jig and glue 2" boards up around the it.


----------



## becikeja (Oct 14, 2007)

The stand and canopy are now complete. The course of the project took me over a year (shows you how much free time I have  ) but I couldn't be happier with the results. I hope you like it and have enjoyed watching it come together. Now time to start the next project.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

OH Sure, now you come up with this... I was wanting a curved top on my canopy for the treasure chest look but decided on a square "Box"! Thanks for the pics with the top open.. Do all 3 sections of the curved top lift like the one? How did you manage to retain the curve, is each strip angled on the ends to fit flush around the arch?
Love the stand, love the canopy, and really love the "Portholes" on the sides!
Excellent job!


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

Very nice!! Great hood idea. How did you carve the dolphins, starfish, and turtles? You should be proud of this project. Good job!
:thumb:


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Very, Very nice work. a one of a kind! :drooling:


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

I think this is the best complete tank set up I've seen. Excellent job. Can I order one?


----------



## becikeja (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. The curve was made from 13 - 0.5" X 2" Oak boards. One side was left square and the other side has a 5 degree angle on it. Once it was glued together I used a belt sander to smooth it out. Yes the 3 sections open independently.

The carvings are made using a plunge router to form the basic cuts and then finish off with a carving gouge. Did the same for the portholes and the lighthouses. A lot of patience building the template outlines for the carvings but in the end it paid off.


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

That has to be the most gorgeous tank I have ever seen...I am sooooo jealous...Absolutely beautiful...GREAT JOB.... :thumb: :thumb: =D> =D>


----------



## rchickering (Jun 10, 2008)

Your stand looks great! Really like the canopy as well and how it is curved.

On the picture of the canopy, it looks like it stays open by itself - did you buy hinges that allowed it to do this? Looking back at the picture, it looks like there is something attached to the brace.

I have a single piece lid on a canopy for my 110g and it is an issue to prop it open to feed my fish, etc. Was thinking of trying to build a canopy for my 225 and like your design.

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## becikeja (Oct 14, 2007)

I used lid supports, to hold it open. Each of the 3 sections has a lid support on each side. Thanks for the notes.


----------



## the_duke19 (Mar 22, 2009)

becikeja said:


> I have 2 main hobbies, Woodworking and Aquariums. So when it came time to build the stand I had to go overboard.


Let me tell ya, the last thing you did was go "overboard" You simply took two passions, and made something REALLY REALLY NICE. My hats of to ya, looks great.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

can we get a pic of your lighting??


----------



## becikeja (Oct 14, 2007)

The lighting is just the std lights that come with the tank, nothing special. The lid sits high enough so it doesn't interfere.


----------



## phillyb (Apr 1, 2009)

That is the nicest setup I have seen! I really like the porthole for some reason, certainly original as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## jaked1985 (Mar 31, 2009)

Now THAT is a stand to be proud of!! I can't even begin to think about building something like that at home lol..

The Cabinet factory I used to work at did a lot of custom stuff, and we made some trim blocks similar to the ones that you have on the front of the stand.

Looks great!


----------



## becikeja (Oct 14, 2007)

Appreciate the feedback it was fun to build.


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

awesome stand!


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey you live in Chi town I think i'm going to have to come over and load that thing up in my truck. Great looking setup you have there.


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey you live in Chi town I think i'm going to have to come over and load that thing up in my truck. Great looking setup you have there.


----------



## John7429 (Apr 12, 2009)

WOW 

Very nice!!!! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## becikeja (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## becikeja (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## becikeja (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## Bweb (Mar 31, 2009)

I am a professional carpenter and would like to say really fine workmanship and many compliments to you!!!

How long from start to finish ?

If you set up your shop right you could mass produce those babies a charge a good buck for them
but it would probably be more relaxing to just breed fish and sell them let them do all the work :lol:


----------



## becikeja (Oct 14, 2007)

I have received a lot of offers to build one, but have no clue what I would ever charge. When it comes to woodworking I am just a weekend warrior. My dream is to get the kids through college, retire and then open my own woodworking shop, where I can do this full time. But that's a few years down the road.

It took me over 2 years from initial design layout to actually placing the canopy over the tank. Now that includes several months of the project just sitting in the basement because I either did not have time to get to it, or was side tracked on other projects. I always seem to have 2 or 3 different projects going on at the same time. Must be a focus issue. Too many hobbies, and the boss keeps wanting me to show up to the office. Imagine that.


----------

